# New Mazzer Super Jolly



## chequ3r (Feb 5, 2012)

So after 7 months of my machine just sitting there not being used, I finally decided that it needed to be fired up again!

All I had been lacking was a grinder, so, after much deliberation, I bit the bullet and went for a Mazzer Super Jolly. The fact that mazzers are built like tanks, the 64mm burrs and the decent motor behind them is what swayed me towards this grinder. It only cost me 9 quid more than the mini would have, well worth it.

I'm hopefully going to get some more space on the table soon enough:










The first drink I poured after setting the grind:


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Very nice!

Is that some sort of Costa mod for your Mazzer?

Maybe make a doserless mod using more costa cups?

Was the SJ new or used?


----------



## chequ3r (Feb 5, 2012)

fatboyslim said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Is that some sort of Costa mod for your Mazzer?
> 
> ...


I suppose you could call it a Costa mod







I scalpeled out the bottom from a small cup, stuck it where the hopper would have gone and chucked a lid on top. I must admit I did get the idea from a video I'd seen on YouTube.

It was indeed a new SJ - £399 delivered next day with 500g of beans thrown in. Bargain!



CoffeeGeek said:


> lovely latte art, and Rocket! See you're a Costa collector, too!


The disposables from work do come in handy







And thanks.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Great price on the SJ - mind if I ask where as it's about £50 better than I have come across?

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## chequ3r (Feb 5, 2012)

vintagecigarman said:


> Great price on the SJ - mind if I ask where as it's about £50 better than I have come across?
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk


I found it on the Rave Coffee website.


----------



## 7tenths (Mar 14, 2012)

Great set-up, love the hopper mod too ;-) I might do that with mine, it looks ridiculous with 1KG bean hopper that is always empty. I find that I can grind enough beans by merely filling the hopper feed at the top of the machine and then placing the flat of my palm over it. Now all I have to do is lose the ground hopper ;-)


----------

